# Taxes



## Solmex (Mar 30, 2017)

What is the most you pay in taxes working uber full time, my accounant says I owe to the IRS 43000and to the state 6800 I am in chicago


----------



## Whosyourdaddy (9 mo ago)

Solmex said:


> What is the most you pay in taxes working uber full time, my accounant says I owe to the IRS 43000and to the state 6800 I am in chicago


43,000 and 6800? dude,you need a new accountant lol...I assume the fed number was a typo and you meant 4300....anyways


----------



## Whosyourdaddy (9 mo ago)

Solmex said:


> What is the most you pay in taxes working uber full time, my accounant says I owe to the IRS 43000and to the state 6800 I am in chicago


I either owe a small amount or i get a small refund. I have never had to pay anywhere near those amounts. I mean maybe if you make like 200k a year doing this,perhaps. But , not likely.


----------



## Solmex (Mar 30, 2017)

The uber tax form says I make 120000 gross,less airport and uber fees 83000 but uber pays to me like 69000 so I freak out right now


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I would just ditch this guy and use Turbotax yourself, it will import your Uber stuff automatically from your account. You can't possibly owe 43k on 69k earnings.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Are you lux? Unless you get mad surge every ride this doesn't look right. I doubt you owe more than $1,000 on federal.


----------



## Solmex (Mar 30, 2017)

Any advice where I have to go to re do my taxes


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

Good grief. Did you finish and math classes in school? Did you ever attend?


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Is it $4,300 or $43,000? I guess you'd owe $43,000 if you owe back taxes.


----------



## Solmex (Mar 30, 2017)

I don't think is that


----------



## AferAveka (2 mo ago)

You are paying too much interest. When I worked in a similar service industry in my state, my tax rate was only $2,500. So I think you should go to another financier or accountant. The best thing will be if you go to a financial management specialist. They will be able to calculate a better tax rate percentage for you. In doing so, they will find a way for you to preserve or even increase your capital through various financial operations. I go to https://stephenswmg.com for this purpose. Maybe you can use it too. It will be more beneficial for you than working with such an accountant.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

i owe each year, i am not x xl only..i pay a pro, last year it cost me $600 year before $850 100% worth it..turbo tax can not handle some drivers income. like black car. 2 many 1099's .


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Solmex said:


> The uber tax form says I make 120000 gross,less airport and uber fees 83000 but uber pays to me like 69000 so I freak out right now


You need a new accountant or there are other liabilities. You should be writing off 35k in miles
So your taxable income would be about 35k
15% of that for feds and 8% for state is much
closer to what I would expect to be the tax bill


----------

